# William and Charlie's Picture Thread



## FlopsnWills (Nov 21, 2005)

I haven't started a real photo thread yet and Ijust took some new pics yesterday so I thought I'd show you guys.(Sorry to the ones who have already seen them!)







"You are SO annoying with that camera!"






"Yes?? Can I help you?"






"Don't bug me, I'm trying to clean my gorgeous fur"






This is how I've had their cages for awhile now and I'm sticking to it, Charlie is 

really good about letting me put him back upstairs






"Charlie, is that you up there?!"






"Welcome to my house!"






"No fair! You let Willy out and put me back! LET ME OUT!"






"Thanks mom, I need help with those eye crusties"






"Ok, you can leave now!"


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 21, 2005)

Aww! They're both adorable! I LOVE Charlie's coloring.

Laura


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 21, 2005)

They are adoreable. What a space saver with thedog cages. I just love the colouring on Charlie too. What kind of bunis Charlie also your William looks like Tina's Misty she had.


----------



## FlopsnWills (Nov 21, 2005)

thank you for the nice comments!  Willy is ofcourse a Blue Netherland and Charlie is a Harlequin Mini Rex, when Ifirst brought him home he was pretty overweight at 5.5 pounds, but he'sslimmed down since then with limited pellets and unlimited timothy. thepeople i got Charlie from didn't care if he was snake food or someone'sdinner, they just wanted to get rid of him FAST!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 21, 2005)

*FlopsnWills wrote:*


> the people i got Charlie from didn't care if he was snakefood or someone's dinner, they just wanted to get rid of himFAST!


Oh, how sad. 

I'm so glad you rescued him. He's a beautiful boy.

Laura


----------



## pamnock (Nov 21, 2005)

Beautiful photos!

Pam


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 21, 2005)

I think charlie is one of the most beautifull bunnies I have ever seen!! I love his fur


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 21, 2005)

I am so glad that you took Charlie home with you. He sure is handsome and so is William.


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 21, 2005)

You have two very handsome boys there. I'm soglad you found Charlie before he came to an uncertain ending - it wouldhave been such a waste of a beautiful bunny

Jan


----------



## bunsforlife (Nov 21, 2005)

Thank goodness you were there to scoop him up! Such a beautiful boy shouldnt be snake chow!


----------



## FlopsnWills (Nov 22, 2005)

thanks guys  i love showing off my boys toother rabbit lovers! i often wonder where charlie would be if i hadn'tsaved him, it took nearly half a grand in vet bills to get him back tohealth and he still sometimes has sneezing fits. his vet told me aslong as his sneezing doesnt get worse, and he sneezes on a regularbasis, i shouldnt worry too much, but its really hard not to. i wonderhow long i will have with him, but im just thankful for everyday i havehim. everytime i walk into my bedroom both of them greet me by runningto their front doors and i love them so much!


----------



## RebeccaUK (Nov 22, 2005)

Are William and Charlie bonded together and if not do you have plans to bond them?


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 22, 2005)

*FlopsnWills wrote:*


> everytime i walk into my bedroom both of them greet me byrunning to their front doors and i love them so much!




:inlove: How cool is that! :highfive:


----------



## FlopsnWills (Nov 22, 2005)

*RebeccaUK wrote:*


> Are William and Charlie bonded together and if not do youhave plans to bond them?




No they are not bonded. In the beginning, they shared the same cagebecause they really loved eachother (they're both neutered) I actuallyintended for them to be bonded because I heard "sometimes" you can bond2 neutered males, and I thought it was going really well, until Charliejust decided he hated William! William still absolutely adores Charlie,but Charlie wants NOTHING to do with him, I think he'd just rather liveby himself. William obviously wants a companion though so I'm slowlypersuading my family to let me get William a girlfriend. We're in theprocess of moving, so I think once we are moved and settled into ournew house, it will be the perfect time  There's a really poorly keptpet store in my area where the baby bunnies are constantly being hurt,do you guys think I should save one or not help pet stores and go toMissouri's House Rabbit Society?? Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## doodle (Nov 22, 2005)

*FlopsnWillswrote:*


> There's a really poorly kept pet store inmy area where the baby bunnies are constantly being hurt, do you guysthink I should save one or not help pet stores and go to Missouri'sHouse Rabbit Society?? Any input would be appreciated.



This is just my opinion, and others may think differently, but Ibelieve in either case, you're helping the rabbits and giving them agood home, and that's what matters.

There are obvious advantages with HRS, like the girl already beingspayed (which saves you the worry and the expense of it, plus enablesyou to start bonding her with William much sooner). And it'seasier to know the personality of the bunny you're getting.And it should already be vet checked, so any current health problemswould be known (hopefully). 

But if there is one at the pet store that would suit you and Williambetter, then I don't necessarily think it's a terrible thing to buyfrom them. Enough people buy from them anyway that your notbuying one will not likely put them out of business. If theconditions are poor enough, you could report them, but law enforcementdoesn't usually do anything unless the conditions are reallydire. 

I know some people are really strongly against buying any animals froma pet store, but truly, I think the ones in pet stores have worsechances than HRS rabbits. A lot of pet store rabbits end upat HRS anyway (or worse!), so in my view, you're still 'rescuing'them. 

In the end, I would go with your gut and get whatever bunny steals your heart and makes the best match for sweet lil Willy.


----------



## FlopsnWills (Nov 23, 2005)

thanks kim for that input.. i really dont knowwhich one im going to go to. i always told myself, id never buy from apet store again, but then i thought about it and pet stores are nevergoing to go out of business, no matter how hard we try. i guess illjust have to go and take a look and see if theres any that "we" mightbe interested in, when the time comes of course. the pet store is nastyas heck, but they all USUALLY have food and water so i know if icalled, nobody would do anything. my friend said she once saw a bluenetherland (like willy) baby there with other bunnies in the same cageand the other bunnies completely bit his nose off and he was bleedingto death and they were ignoring him. ever since she told me that, ivebeen wanting to save one over there.


----------



## naturestee (Nov 23, 2005)

If you are specifically looking for a friend forone of them, then the HRS or another shelter would be a better way togo. Both for the advantages Doodle listed, and because youngand unfixed rabbits can be unpredictable. They might cuddleat first, but when they hit puberty and start becoming more territorialyou can wind up with a problem.

I don't see anything wrong with rescuing animals from a pet store, butit's usually best to complain to the manager or owner about theproblems and raise a big stink if you can. They're just goingto mistreat more animals. It's hard, and it doesn't alwayshelp, but sometimes it does.

And I think I need both of your boys to come to my house now! Willy would be so cute with Mocha!


----------



## RebeccaUK (Nov 24, 2005)

Bonding William with a girl would be a lovelything to do - the joy of seeing successfully bonded bunnies together isso amazing. I think you just need to go and see a few girlbunnies - whether they're at the shelter or at the shop just cuddlethem and get a feel for them, keeping William's personality in mindwhen you choose. Also I heard that when bonding bunnies youshould try to choose two rabbits who are similar in weigth and size - Idon't know how true this is. Also, it would be a good idea totry and bond two bunnies of a similar age.


----------

